# FP Due bottom bracket



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm going to be getting a 2013 FP Due 105 drive train in 2 months. I'm converting it to Dura Ace. Is the Most Croxover simply an Italian bottom bracket? What is the seatpost diameter? Do I have to go through an authorized Pinarello dealer if I wanted to get a different size Most stem? I want to get the weight down to under 18 lbs. from 22 lbs. Going with Shimano Dura Ace clinchers, FSA K-Wing bars, TRP 970 brakes, Speedplay Zero Titanium pedals. I know the frame itself weighs 1120 grams. Any idea what the fork weighs? the 105 drive train is going on a Cinelli frame minus the bottom bracket. Ok, I'm done asking questions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Shaving 4 lbs is a non-trivial task. 

Easiest will be to go for some lightweight wheels. Expect to spend about $400 - $600 for non-major brand wheels (e.g., Neuvation), although Nashbar has the Vuelta Corsa series of wheels cheaper (way cheaper with coupon) and these do get good reviews from people.

Don't underestimate the weight of tires and tubes, except lightweight racing tires don't always hold up so well on the street.

After wheels and tires, best bang for the buck will be titanium skewers off of ebay. These are actually the biggest bang for the buck!

Next will be seat post and seat. After that it's the crankset, but that gets expensive way out of line with the weight savings.

There's a whole forum ("Save Some Weight") for this subject.

To be honest, you'd be better off buying one of the higher end models that start off lighter in the first place. Good luck!


----------



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

AJ88V said:


> Shaving 4 lbs is a non-trivial task.
> 
> Easiest will be to go for some lightweight wheels. Expect to spend about $400 - $600 for non-major brand wheels (e.g., Neuvation), although Nashbar has the Vuelta Corsa series of wheels cheaper (way cheaper with coupon) and these do get good reviews from people.
> 
> ...


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

dwl said:


> AJ88V said:
> 
> 
> > Shaving 4 lbs is a non-trivial task.
> ...


----------

